# Retriever Very Very Itchy HELP



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

If the itchiness is new and only on his belly/underside, I would suspect some sort of contact allergy (he’s allergic to something he’s lying on). Is there anything that has changed in his environment before this started? New rug? New product to clean the floors? New laundry detergent? Did you treat the lawn with something?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Cytopoint Injections work amazingly for itching no matter the cause. They are also safer then some other treatments. Ask your vet about it


----------

